# If They Smell Like Marijuana: Can I Make Them Walk?



## SteamFlyer82 (Nov 29, 2015)

First Post on UberPeople.net

I had my first situation where the passenger I picked up smelled horribly of marijuana. Upon greeting and acknowledging his desired route, I observed slurring of the speech, bloodshot eyes and overall disheveled appearance. 

I have never utilized the "cancel trip" option. I the fare was short and I debated several times about canceling his fare due to the smell. 

Is that enough probable cause for me to cancel a fare on a paying customer? The "what if" I got pulled-over kept playing in my mind the entire way to his final destination. Knowing that if K-9ed, both of us would be arrested for possession. 

Any recommendations how to safely cancel a trip on an obvious drug-user? Thank you for your time, considerations and advise in advance.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You can decline any rider that you want before you start the trip. 

After you start a trip, you can only end them early, not cancel. 

Use your brain - say you have a pax who is obviously high & you are obviously not You get pulled over for some reason (say w DUI checkpoint) You've got your trade dress on, the app going & most likely your pax is in the backseat - I'm pretty sure an officer can figure out that despite the odor, it is not you that is high. Just like how some pax reek of alcohol. 

Then again, this is easier for me - I'm a middle aged white chick who looks sweet and innocent. I am not the type who get falsely accused by police. In fact, in my youth I did more than my share of #CrimingWhileWhite and got away with ridiculous shit. The disparity is real and unjust & I benefit greatly from it. If you are of a demographic that needs to take greater care, then do so. 

Always protect yourself.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

grayspinner brings up a great point.....if you dress the part of Uber then you are more believable. I like to wear a comfortable pair of cargo pants and a polo. I even made up an "Uber ID" badge that looks all official and I wear it around my neck. This way if a passenger has drugs on them I have a better chance of convincing the police. This is why I believe it's important to badge your vehicle with Uber decals. I have a nice neon blue Uber sign in my front windshield. You have to do what you have to do to protect yourself. Above all, when you arrive to pick up pax you have to do a quick mental assessment of who your picking up.....it's your right to decline the rides.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

If a rider is under the influence of anything one could argue that he is being responsible by calling for a ride. I would not cancel unless he looked like a drug dealer.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

Good point SafeT but in the end it comes down to you or him! You mentioned you would not cancel unless he looked like a drug dealer....I did not know they have a certain look.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> I did not know they have a certain look.


Saggy pants would be a start. Anything that looks gang banger is trouble. But I don't think many of those have credit cards and call Uber. If we turn down druggies and drunks, that would be turning down about 100% of riders after midnight.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

MARIJUANA!?! OMG!

Not a problem here in the enlightened State of Washington.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It could be medical marijuana, are you going to ask for medical records now? Small amounts are now legal in some states, are you going to measure how much they have? An unruly pax is just that and you need to be prepared to take the necessary measures you will need to do. It has nothing to do with how they appear or what they were doing. You need to be aware of how they are acting more than anything. Pay attention to the viral pax videos and if you don't feel comfortable or confident then you probably shouldn't be doing this, just take people you know.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Probable cause? That's for criminal cases.

You as a driver can reject any rider for any reason you want. I'm curious why you didn't notice he smelled like pot until after you started the trip. If you kick him out of the car after starting the ride, you risk confrontation, low rating, complaints to Uber. I wouldn't do it.

I've had a couple riders who smelled like that- didn't bother me as long as they didn't try to smoke in my car. I did put the window down for a few minutes after the drop off to get rid of the smell. Not because of me but so future riders wouldn't smell it.

I'm not worried about cops at all in this situation. I would just explain I'm Uber, just picked the person up a few minutes ago, and have no knowledge of what the rider did before I met him. I don't see how I'd be in trouble. For all I know, someone could be wearing pot-scented cologne. Since it's illegal here, how am I supposed to even be expected to know what it smells like? "Oh, is that what marijuana smells like, officer? I thought he had just smoked a cigar."

I don't see how my clothes, an Uber decal or name tag would have any effect on this situation. I would already have my phone with the app running to show that the rider is someone I picked up for Uber, not someone I know personally.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I'm not worried about cops at all in this situation. I would just explain I'm Uber, just picked the person up a few minutes ago, and have no knowledge of what the rider did before I met him. I don't see how I'd be in trouble.


I'll come visit you in the pokey.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'll come visit you in the pokey.


I won't be there, since there's no law against giving people rides who happen to smell certain ways.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

First you need to be pulled over. The pax needs to have something on them and somehow what they have needs to be considered in your possession. If those three criteria occurs you're toast. I see the odds of that ever happening are slim to none, although I never bet.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> First Post on UberPeople.net
> 
> I had my first situation where the passenger I picked up smelled horribly of marijuana. Upon greeting and acknowledging his desired route, I observed slurring of the speech, bloodshot eyes and overall disheveled appearance.
> 
> ...


it is well within your rights to reject such a ride but make a note of it and report it to Uber immediately in case they complain


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I won't be there, since there's no law against giving people rides who happen to smell certain ways.


the smell of marijuana one can infer reasonably they are holding contraband which gives you the right to reject


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SafeT said:


> If a rider is under the influence of anything one could argue that he is being responsible by calling for a ride. I would not cancel unless he looked like a drug dealer.


I've seen drug dealers that looked like Sunday School teachers, that's a silly comment.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is basically how uber works. You can basically cancel for any reason that does not involve race, creed, color, disability... however, if your cancel rate is too high then you will be warned and then deactivated. Also, every time you cancel on someone, particularly if you have started the trip, you run the risk that the passenger will complain. If the passenger says something like "he didnt take me because i am black, gay et al", then you will be deactivated. No questions asked. Now, if you get your side of the story in first then you will probably be fine. That is how uber csr works... whoever speaks first wins.

Personally, I don't have a problem with people who smell of weed. Cops around here know what uber is, they know uber drivers are just out making a living. They aren't going to go out of their way to charge us for something as long as we operate under the spirit of the law.

With that said, I am firm about open containers and too many passengers.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> First Post on UberPeople.net
> 
> I had my first situation where the passenger I picked up smelled horribly of marijuana. Upon greeting and acknowledging his desired route, I observed slurring of the speech, bloodshot eyes and overall disheveled appearance.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we get into this business so we could help reduce the incidence of impaired drivers on the road? If you don't want to ferry potheads then we have to assume you don't want to ferry drunks either. And if that's the case, you're in the wrong business altogether. If I may be so bold, methinks an attitude recalibration on your part would be of great advantage to your driving career.


----------



## Cruisinelli (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the passenger is the only one who would be arrested in this situation, since they're the one actually in possession of the marijuana. There's nothing the cops could do to you as the driver(as far as the actions of that pax). 
Of course, this all depends on what state you're in, and what the marijuana laws are.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we get into this business so we could help reduce the incidence of impaired drivers on the road? If you don't want to ferry potheads then we have to assume you don't want to ferry drunks either. And if that's the case, you're in the wrong business altogether. If I may be so bold, methinks an attitude recalibration on your part would be of great advantage to your driving career.


It's highly unlikely that a pot head will vomit in your car  so there's a plus


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd much rather drive someone who is really high (on weed) than someone who is really drunk.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Plus if they have weed they'll usually share. Happens quite often. I haven't had to buy a sack for a while now. Pinch here a pinch there.

I once took these kids from a house party in the middle of nowhere in sanford at 3:30am and got a handful of adderal and a Tylenol bottle crammed with very good weed. And it was a 17 mile 2.1x was a good night.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> MARIJUANA!?! OMG!
> 
> Not a problem here in the enlightened State of Washington.


Can confirm, was offered tip in weed.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I'd much rather drive someone who is really high (on weed) than someone who is really drunk.


Can confirm, no constantly pulling over for false alarm pukers.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's highly unlikely that a pot head will vomit in your car  so there's a plus


That's an excellent point. On the other hand, if the pax has a munchie attack and cotton mouth, there goes a month's worth of mints, gum, and bottled water.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I put a bag of mints in my backseat pocket and only 1 fat dude has touched em ( he said ooooo candy). They havnt been touched since. (Months)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we get into this business so we could help reduce the incidence of impaired drivers on the road? If you don't want to ferry potheads then we have to assume you don't want to ferry drunks either. And if that's the case, you're in the wrong business altogether. If I may be so bold, methinks an attitude recalibration on your part would be of great advantage to your driving career.


You may be but most people got into this to make money. I'm not sure that's relevant to this discussion but just sayin'.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That's an excellent point. On the other hand, if the pax has a munchie attack and cotton mouth, there goes a month's worth of mints, gum, and bottled water.


Only if you're new and still have that garbage.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> MARIJUANA!?! OMG!
> 
> Not a problem here in the enlightened State of Washington.


Or Oregon.....or most rational adults for that matter.

Had the passenger pulled out and sparked up a doobie, you would have a legitimate concern.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You may be but most people got into this to make money. I'm not sure that's relevant to this discussion but just sayin'.


True, and I agree with you completely. But the last I checked, money spent by potheads on Uber rides carries the same value as money spent on Uber rides by drunks, prostitutes, professionals, vacation travelers, obnoxious frat boys, and overly-perfumed sorority girls.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Once the trip is started you cannot cancel as stated. The customer could go shopping for an hour and make you wait, they could beat your face in and on and on. If you end the trip, they can an will giver you one star and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

thethrills said:


> Once the trip is started you cannot cancel as stated. The customer could go shopping for an hour and make you wait, they could beat your face in and on and on. If you end the trip, they can an will giver you one star and there's nothing you can do about it.


I haven't seen you here before. I see you're new. Welcome to our humble fraternity.


----------



## SteamFlyer82 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you to everyone regarding their thoughtful insights, sharing of prior experiences and rational instincts. It is appreciated for a "rookie/NuBee" such as myself. Happy Holidays to All and Keep It Safe Uber Nation!


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. Uber certainly doesn't care to be fair about the ratings!


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Cruisinelli said:


> I'm pretty sure the passenger is the only one who would be arrested in this situation, since they're the one actually in possession of the marijuana. There's nothing the cops could do to you as the driver(as far as the actions of that pax).
> Of course, this all depends on what state you're in, and what the marijuana laws are.


Don't you watch COPS? They arrest everyone and sort it out later at the station.

Seriously, after 6 months I've had numerous rides with passengers reeking of marijuana and open containers of alcohol. You can give them "1" ratings but that won't keep them from contacting you again. I had a ride this week with 3 obviously stoned guys who were discussing their contact at the destination. Got them there, finally got them out and gave a "1".

Two hours later I get a ping from the same customer at the party location. Canceled and turned the app off until I was several miles away. I like Lyft's idea: if the rider or driver rates the other "3" or lower you're never paired again. Uber? Hah! Once they've ridden with you they have your contact phone number and can contact you that night, the next day or a year later unless you request a new contact number.

If you're going to drive late at night, you really need to think through what you will do if you get a problem passenger. I've only ejected one rider from my car. He was an obnoxious drunk who wouldn't give me the destination address, just turn-by-turn directions. And then he would claim I had not turned the right way. He had a wingman who kept jumping in and out of the car trying to get girls to get in with him. After about 5 minutes of this I pulled over at an all-night pharmacy and told him this wasn't working out and he really needed to call another car. He refused. I repeated the request. He refused again. So I explained that he had exactly 5 seconds to exit the car or the next stop was the police station 5 blocks away and they would help him get out. He got out. If he had refused? To the police station. If he had gotten violent, the extra large can of hornet spray under my seat. I have a hornet problem at home, you see, and I keep a can handy.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

I've ubered a few potheads....I always make a comment along the lines of ...."Hey Dude, must have been a helluva party!...Why you take off without me?" 

They always chime back with..."maaan....we flew took off, and Im high as a kite"

and I respond..."wooooord"

by end of ride, I have a $20 tip


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

thethrills said:


> Thanks. Uber certainly doesn't care to be fair about the ratings!


That is true. I have pointed out to a few Uber execs that the current rating system is not statistically valid. I have explained that you cannot take interval data to create an ordinal scale. Uber knows the rating system isn't valid but they have also made it very clear they have no inclination to change it. The current system plays well for the driver-churn model. So, don't worry about your driver rating value at all, as long as you're above 4.7. Statistically speaking, there is no difference between a rating of 4.7 and a rating of 5.0. See the write up below. I've posted this before, but it bears repeating, especially for new drivers.

Uber wants us to believe that because our driver ratings are the result of averaging the individual star ratings our paxs give us that it has created a fair and valid driver rating system. The fact of the matter, however, is that nothing could be further from the truth, statistically speaking. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. The intervals are 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. There are no partial score, like 3.5 or 4.8 However, Uber makes driver keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot use interval data to create an ordinal scale. Doing so results in a statistically invalid rating system that produces no meaningful output. And for those who understand statistics, it's basic statistical knowledge that mixing ordinal and interval scales produces no useable results.

In the current rating system, the validity of the score can be described as follows:

Imagine receiving a message from Uber on your weekly summary that said, "Uber Partner, your driving rating score last week was lollipop. Two weeks ago your driving rating score was water pump. Congratulations! You are a valued Partner. Keep up the good work and Uber on!

See the problem here? The data point lollipop has nothing to do with and possesses no relationship to the data point water pump. Ergo, those two driver rating scores have precisely zero meaning. And this is exactly what happens when interval data (pax ratings of drivers) are used to create an ordinal scale (Uber's keep/kill threshold of 4.6.)​


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That is true. I have pointed out to a few Uber execs that the current rating system is not statistically valid. I have explained that you cannot take interval data to create an ordinal scale. Uber knows the rating system isn't valid but they have also made it very clear they have no inclination to change it. The current system plays well for the driver-churn model. So, don't worry about your driver rating value at all, as long as you're above 4.7. Statistically speaking, there is no difference between a rating of 4.7 and a rating of 5.0. See the write up below. I've posted this before, but it bears repeating, especially for new drivers.
> 
> Uber wants us to believe that because our driver ratings are the result of averaging the individual star ratings our paxs give us that it has created a fair and valid driver rating system. The fact of the matter, however, is that nothing could be further from the truth, statistically speaking. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. The intervals are 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. There are no partial score, like 3.5 or 4.8 However, Uber makes driver keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot use interval data to create an ordinal scale. Doing so results in a statistically invalid rating system that produces no meaningful output. And for those who understand statistics, it's basic statistical knowledge that mixing ordinal and interval scales produces no useable results.
> 
> ...


They are testing an alternative rating system in a few markets using the emoticon system with a sad, neutrel and happy face


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> They are testing an alternative rating system in a few markets using the emoticon system with a sad, neutrel and happy face


My feeling on the matter is - use whatever system or graphic they wish, just develop a statistically valid scale. I don't care if I'm rated using bites out of a cheese sandwich, just make it valid.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Hunt to Eat ... Statistical validity is not on Ubers to do list....

Current rating is part of mind control...like George Orwell's 1984

I think its backfiring on them since it causes a lot of emails about "I was a 4.9 last week and now im an 4.89....OMG!..WHAT DID I DOOOO??"


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Hunt to Eat ... Statistical validity is not on Ubers to do list....
> 
> Current rating is part of mind control...like George Orwell's 1984
> 
> I think its backfiring on them since it causes a lot of emails about "I was a 4.9 last week and now im an 4.89....OMG!..WHAT DID I DOOOO??"


You are 100% correct. I have spoken to Uber execs and explained how and why the system isn't statistically valid. They are well aware of the probem but they have also been quite clear that they're happy with the deeply flawed system.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh thank goodness you told them. I was starting to get worried.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

SECOTIME ...You are terrible...lol


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Back to the pax smelling like weed...
Rather the smell of weed in the vehicle then the smell of an overpowering cheap cologne. And any thoughts about canceling the trip because of it give me a freakin break. Crack the window get them to their destination or find a different profession/hobby.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Oh thank goodness you told them. I was starting to get worried.


All I can do is try...
I do it for all of us.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Back to the pax smelling like weed...
> Rather the smell of weed in the vehicle then the smell of an overpowering cheap cologne. And any thoughts about canceling the trip because of it give me a freakin break. Crack the window get them to their destination or find a different profession/hobby.


Hey, you're in Tempe. Have you ever carried a car full of ASU sorority girls that leave your car smelling like Raid from that toxic cocktail of crappy perfume? I have - a couple times, in fact. I hate when that happens.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

thethrills said:


> Once the trip is started you cannot cancel as stated. The customer could go shopping for an hour and make you wait, they could beat your face in and on and on. If you end the trip, they can an will giver you one star and there's nothing you can do about it.


Who told you that you cant cancel. Its your car, you can do what you want. I've canceled before mid trip. Guy was a real pain in the butt. He pinged me from within my home town. I called to ask where he was going. He said into Denver (35 miles), no problem then. When I rolled up he was hammered and only wanted to go to our main street, but first wanted to be taken to a liquor store. I knew the ride wasn't going to go well, so when he was inside, I ended the trip and drove off.

He went ballistic and called me 8-9 times during the night and made all sorts of threats. Next day I went to Uber and complained, showed them the texts and played them the voicemails. They ensured that we are never paired again.

Back on topic, here in Colorado, if you dont want to drive around stoned people, you'd literally be down to 1-2 trips a day  As a few others have said, would much prefer to drive around stoned people that drunk people.


----------



## Vince773 (Nov 11, 2015)

I picked up a girl who smelled like she smoked a bowl right before getting in my car.

I got her where she was going, Febreezed the car and went on with my day. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Vince773 said:


> I picked up a girl who smelled like she smoked a bowl right before getting in my car.
> 
> I got her where she was going, Febreezed the car and went on with my day. No harm, no foul.


I like your attitude and approach.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> Who told you that you cant cancel. Its your car, you can do what you want. I've canceled before mid trip.


You canceled in mid trip? How? There's no way to do it. You can push cancel until the cows come home but once the trip starts there is absolutely no way to cancel. Maybe you did it with Lyft. With Lyft you can cancel.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> When I rolled up he was hammered and only wanted to go to our main street, but first wanted to be taken to a liquor store. I knew the ride wasn't going to go well, so when he was inside, I ended the trip and drove off.
> 
> He went ballistic and called me 8-9 times during the night and made all sorts of threats.


So you did not cancel. You ended the trip. Then the asshole can rate you and there's nothing you can do about the one star rating you probably received.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Back to the pax smelling like weed...
> Rather the smell of weed in the vehicle then the smell of an overpowering cheap cologne.


These guys got in the car smelling like a weed factory. I said hello. One mumbled back to me. Very quiet. Then the five minute cancelation timer that I set on my iPhone went off. I said, "The cookies are ready. Anybody got the munchies?" Everybody has a good laugh.

This thread reminds me of the Woodstock movie with some guy saying, "They're all high on pot. (paraphrasing)" Another guy responds. You take 500,000 kids all high on pot and see what happens. Then taken a dozen drunk men and put them in a room together and see what happens."

Had a guy last night smelling like weed. He started *****ing at me because he took ten minutes to get outside to the car. He told me to start the trip. So, I rode up and down the street racking up the bill until he came out. I wasn't right there when he came out. I always ride around below 11 mph to get the waiting time and miles.

He and the girl get in and *****ing. I started sniffing very loud and then said, "There's a cop!" as the police rode by. He said, "Why'd you say that?" I wanted to let you know why I was going extra slow. Sorry I wasn't there when you came out. I just wanted to turn the car around for you."

Then we talked and I got five stars all night.

p.s. Potheads don't throw-up in your car.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That is true. I have pointed out to a few Uber execs that the current rating system is not statistically valid. I have explained that you cannot take interval data to create an ordinal scale. Uber knows the rating system isn't valid but they have also made it very clear they have no inclination to change it. The current system plays well for the driver-churn model. So, don't worry about your driver rating value at all, as long as you're above 4.7. Statistically speaking, there is no difference between a rating of 4.7 and a rating of 5.0. See the write up below. I've posted this before, but it bears repeating, especially for new drivers.
> 
> Uber wants us to believe that because our driver ratings are the result of averaging the individual star ratings our paxs give us that it has created a fair and valid driver rating system. The fact of the matter, however, is that nothing could be further from the truth, statistically speaking. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. The intervals are 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. There are no partial score, like 3.5 or 4.8 However, Uber makes driver keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot use interval data to create an ordinal scale. Doing so results in a statistically invalid rating system that produces no meaningful output. And for those who understand statistics, it's basic statistical knowledge that mixing ordinal and interval scales produces no useable results.
> 
> ...


I know Uber doesn't care and being fair isn't on the list of things Uber wants to be to drivers. They could fix it making 4 or 5 stars the highest mark or a four changing it in to a 4.8 which would be more realistic.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

thethrills said:


> So you did not cancel. You ended the trip. Then the asshole can rate you and there's nothing you can do about the one star rating you probably received.


Sorry my mistake. Yes I ended the trip, and when I showed the texts and played the voicemails to Uber, they removed the one star rating.


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Smelling like weed is a whole lot better than cigaret or bo or puke and a whole lot of other things I've got a nose full of. If your car is legal and your driving not suspect you should have no worries with 5-0. Drop them off fabreze if necessary and uber on.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> First Post on UberPeople.net
> 
> I had my first situation where the passenger I picked up smelled horribly of marijuana. Upon greeting and acknowledging his desired route, I observed slurring of the speech, bloodshot eyes and overall disheveled appearance.
> 
> ...


----------------------

I've taken on those passengers and drove them to the destination, once I drop them off and complete the ride I give them 1 STAR * rating for stinking up my car


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

thethrills said:


> So you did not cancel. You ended the trip. Then the asshole can rate you and there's nothing you can do about the one star rating you probably received.


If you are a good driver, a single 1* won't hurt you and if you can demonstrate that the passenger was a pain in the ass, you can get the rating removed.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

thethrills said:


> These guys got in the car smelling like a weed factory. I said hello. One mumbled back to me. Very quiet. Then the five minute cancelation timer that I set on my iPhone went off. I said, "The cookies are ready. Anybody got the munchies?" Everybody has a good laugh.
> 
> This thread reminds me of the Woodstock movie with some guy saying, "They're all high on pot. (paraphrasing)" Another guy responds. You take 500,000 kids all high on pot and see what happens. Then taken a dozen drunk men and put them in a room together and see what happens."
> 
> ...


I can't figure out the words that are censored

Lol cookies are ready haha


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lots of people smoke marijuana nowadays... open your windows. I pick up a fair amount of people who are high or drunk. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

If you think that rider "smelled horribly of marijuana", how are you going to handle the far worse stench of cigarettes <or> the stench of too much cologne used to ineffectively cover up the stench of cigarettes <or> the stench of boozing it up <or> the totally sickening just woke up ride of shame early morning stench of boozing it up way too much the night before?

The first time I picked up some grow warehouse workers - three young guys who came out of a big warehouse - it smelled as if they were holding an open container filled with freshly cut weed, but when I asked, "whoah are you guys sharing?", they laughed and responded, "oh we don't have any - we're trimmers". Wondering if they were immune to the smell, I asked, "do you guys even smell it anymore" to which they replied, "nah...and we smoke so much weed we don't even get high anymore...we've talked about quitting for week or so just so we would enjoy it more but we never do".

Here in Denver, I occasionally get tipped in weed, so I keep a "tip jar" under my seat to seal in the fragrance so I don't offend the next rider.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That alcohol breath really lingers and its a far worse odor imo


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> The "what if" I got pulled-over kept playing in my mind the entire way to his final destination. Knowing that if K-9ed, both of us would be arrested for possession.


Na, cops aren't going to arrest you for a pax having drugs. It's an unwinnable case.



FlDriver said:


> I don't see how my clothes, an Uber decal or name tag would have any effect on this situation. I would already have my phone with the app running to show that the rider is someone I picked up for Uber, not someone I know personally.


I have a lighted sign and magnetics. I think it puts cops at ease. They never mess with me, even when they see me stop in the road to unload or pull an illegal u turn so it could make you less likely to be stopped in the first place. JMO.



IckyDoody said:


> You can basically cancel for any reason that does not involve race, creed, color, disability





IckyDoody said:


> If the passenger says something like "he didnt take me because i am black, gay et al", then you will be deactivated.


I haven't heard of any driver being accused or deactivated for discrimination. I'm not saying they wouldn't be, but I think this is an assumption and not based on any real world experiences or terms of service.

As to this thread, I pick up people who smell of weed all the time. They're some of my favorite passengers.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The whole point of Uber is to provide safe, reliable transportation to those who shouldn't be driving in the first place. Unless they're trying to sell it to you, or threatening you with a big brownie, I don't understand the concern. I don't think that inhaling someone else's odor would be enough for you to fail a drug test at your day job.

You do have a day job, don't you?


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just picked up a skunky pax this past weekend. I just asked him if i can roll the windows down so the next pax wouldn't question me. He was layback and cool unlike most drunk asses I picked up during those hours.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol "smelled horribly of marijuana"

I don't think that was maryj because that stuff smells ridiculously fantastic lol


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

I used to worry about my ratings but Uber told me I'm doing fine. I printed that email and saved it for the file.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*How to ditch Your Stash - Like a Pro.*


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

In my experience. I got few pax smelling like weed and everyone was nice, I prefer potheads over very drunk, I already refuse a few because their where too drunk or throwing up.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Here in Denver, I occasionally get tipped in weed, so I keep a "tip jar" under my seat to seal in the fragrance so I don't offend the next rider.
> 
> View attachment 20955
> View attachment 20956


Quite the beautiful flower you have there. I realize CO is different from every other State but still believe it's a no no to carry what you can't immediately chew and swallow if necessary. And not sure how Uber would react with you getting tipped out with nugs. Might be best to keep things under wraps (prob too late for that) and keeping the tips received in a smaller jar.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> I realize CO is different from every other State but still believe it's a no no to carry what you can't immediately chew and swallow if necessary.


Chew and swallow? Really? In Colorado it's *perfectly legal* to possess (and travel with) up to one ounce of marijuana.


----------



## Pugs (May 23, 2015)

Arrested for marijuana ? What?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JimS said:


> If you are a good driver, a single 1* won't hurt you and if you can demonstrate that the passenger was a pain in the ass, you can get the rating removed.


So basically you're saying a good driver is one with 4.8 rating or so. Hmmm, Or in other words, you think Uber's current ratings systemsis close to a work of art,since you're using that to define "a good driver". I disagree since rated 1 - 4 stars means the pax recommends that you get fired.

But getting the rating removed is hit or miss. All depends on your market and/or which CSR you get during the email. in most cases, Uber always says one 1 star wont hurt you(because overall average is over 500 rides, although they will deactivate you if your rating is low over the last 100 rides), so they usually dont remove it,no matter what "demonstration" you provide


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber's decision to deactivate a driver has been demonstrated over and over again in this forum to be ambiguous at best. Statistically, most riders will rate you 5 stars. A few will use the star system the way it's implied and provide 3 stars or 4 stars for average and above average service, respectively. Uber's decision to deactivate you is based on much more than simply your own personal star rating. It's in relation to where you are in your market. 4.69 may get you deactivated in one city, whereas you could get away with 4.49 in other cities. It could also depend on how desperate a market is for drivers. I've seen drivers in Savannah with low ratings with over 100 rides. Some here deserve to be deactivated because they refuse to run with a/c or heat as the climate may require. We have drivers with filthy cars. We have weird drivers. And we have freakin' BMW's and Mercedes SUVs driving X putting reasonable drivers to shame.

Again, Uber's deactivation policy is a) subjective, b) regional, and c) ambiguous.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Marijuana is legal in WA state and I have had multiple trips bringing people to/from the pot shops. Sometimes it's surprising the people who are now out of the closet. 

One guy I picked up from the Microsoft campus, brought him to the pot shop, then to his daughters school for a parents night. We had a nice conversation the whole way about everything BUT pot. 

Another guy was an executive with Holland America Cruise lines, in town for a business trip. 

Many mid level managers from Amazon stop at the pot shop on their way home. 

It's all quite normal. Why would anyone have a problem with a person buying a plant? That's why legalization will spread nationwide soon enough. Ya best get used to it.

And people high on pot are in NO danger of puking in your car.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> I'd much rather drive someone who is really high (on weed) than someone who is really drunk.


Yup my thoughts exactly. I'd rather pick up someone that's high on weed 
Than a drunkie


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

JimS said:


> Uber's decision to deactivate a driver has been demonstrated over and over again in this forum to be ambiguous at best. Statistically, most riders will rate you 5 stars. A few will use the star system the way it's implied and provide 3 stars or 4 stars for average and above average service, respectively. Uber's decision to deactivate you is based on much more than simply your own personal star rating. It's in relation to where you are in your market. 4.69 may get you deactivated in one city, whereas you could get away with 4.49 in other cities. It could also depend on how desperate a market is for drivers. I've seen drivers in Savannah with low ratings with over 100 rides. Some here deserve to be deactivated because they refuse to run with a/c or heat as the climate may require. We have drivers with filthy cars. We have weird drivers. And we have freakin' BMW's and Mercedes SUVs driving X putting reasonable drivers to shame.
> 
> Again, Uber's deactivation policy is a) subjective, b) regional, and c) ambiguous.


Yeah I was one of the X with a lexus CT200H I stopped driving for that very reason it's 2013 and yet I'm given the X rates .


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

I would confiscate the drugs and take them safely to their destination. Lmao


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Smells I've smelled in my car worse than weed:

The "I got really drunk last night and just slept about 3 hours, and I have to get my car from where I parked it" yawn.
The "I got really drunk last night and don't know who I woke up with, but take me home to my toothbrush" and she's wearing yesterday's panties.
The "I got a new cologne for my birthday" front seat pax
The "I'm new to your country and don't subscribe to this daily bathing thing yet" college student
The "I'm old and don't care if you think I'm disgusting" farting pax

Some days, a severely stoned pot smelling pax is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Whenever I have a pax that reek heavily of weed I most worry about my subsequent pax thinking I'm the source of the odor.


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Most definitely. I would. Not only because of potential danger facing you, but from a law enforcement standpoint as well. What if you were pulled over by the police?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Michelle M said:


> Most definitely. I would. Not only because of potential danger facing you, but from a law enforcement standpoint as well. What if you were pulled over by the police?


Worry more about passengers who don't smell like pot. Their weed has not gone up in smoke; it is still in their pocket, waiting for a drug bust.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

WHat's the problem, tell'em to pass the duchie on the left hand side.


----------



## Hustle-n-Flow (May 23, 2015)

If I had my choice of a drunk or a weedhead I'll take the weedhead every day.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> First Post on UberPeople.net
> 
> I had my first situation where the passenger I picked up smelled horribly of marijuana. Upon greeting and acknowledging his desired route, I observed slurring of the speech, bloodshot eyes and overall disheveled appearance.
> 
> ...


If they stink like pot, I wouldn't smell up my car for rest of day. It happened to me with a couple of cool guys so I let it ride. If they were ahols or sketchy, would have not started ride and cancelled. Never end after starting, 1 star rating and possible confrontation not worth the drama. I rolled down my windows in back to air out car. No issues with next request.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I get a few a night in Hudson County not a big deal for me. Every now and then I play Cross Canadian Ragweed song The Boys from Oklahoma. Its about weed. Best version is Live A Billie Bobs.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

SafeT said:


> If a rider is under the influence of anything one could argue that he is being responsible by calling for a ride. I would not cancel unless he looked like a drug dealer


What does a "drug dealer" look like?
The best drug dealers in fact do not look like drug dealers.

No Way! With the wide variety of drugs (synthetic variations) available today, some of which are so new you can buy them at your local convenience store and the authorities have not even had time to enact legislation, you are putting *YOUR LIFE* in the hands of that person *BEHIND YOU*. Cancel or end the trip immediately! The days of just dealing with alcohol and marijuana have long past.
*
BE SAFE* and *MAKE THE RIGHT DECISION*.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Some on this thread need a reality check. 
Allow me to boil it down for you;

*A 1 STAR RATING OR YOUR LIFE?*


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I'd much rather drive someone who is really high (on weed) than someone who is really drunk.


All day long!! Definitely


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

thethrills said:


> These guys got in the car smelling like a weed factory. I said hello. One mumbled back to me. Very quiet. Then the five minute cancelation timer that I set on my iPhone went off. I said, "The cookies are ready. Anybody got the munchies?" Everybody has a good laugh.


LOL. Love it!!!!


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I can handle the weed smell, it's the cigar bar in town that kills me. Ugh. Hate hate HATE pickups from there! Cigar stank in my car takes hours to get rid of. Tough to avoid accepting pings from there too since it's wedged in between several other popular places. 

Cigar smoking people need to find a new hobby. Until then they're getting two-star3red, max


----------



## Pugs (May 23, 2015)

Michelle M said:


> Most definitely. I would. Not only because of potential danger facing you, but from a law enforcement standpoint as well. What if you were pulled over by the police?


Where are you people from they you fear consequences of cop finding weed in your car? In California the most likely outcome is they don't care or take ur weed and that's it. I've known a ton of people pulled over with weed and I never heard of one facing any consequence for it, not even a ticket. Mostly they just have to throw it out / give to cop.

Let me ask this. Does anyone actually know someone in real life that has faced lawful consequences for having weed on them (I mean besides having a pound and selling ) ?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Puff Puff Give bro...


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Cruisinelli said:


> I'm pretty sure the passenger is the only one who would be arrested in this situation, since they're the one actually in possession of the marijuana. There's nothing the cops could do to you as the driver(as far as the actions of that pax).
> Of course, this all depends on what state you're in, and what the marijuana laws are.


Don't think for one minute that passenger won't stash his/her contraband in the seat crack


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Uber clearly states that it will not tolerate any form of discrimination. People with medical marijuana cards have a right to use uber and have not broken any laws by smelling of marijuana or being under the influence of it denying service to them because of their medical condition is clear cut discrimination


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we get into this business so we could help reduce the incidence of impaired drivers on the road? If you don't want to ferry potheads then we have to assume you don't want to ferry drunks either. And if that's the case, you're in the wrong business altogether. If I may be so bold, methinks an attitude recalibration on your part would be of great advantage to your driving career.


Oh puhleez, look, I've been doing this since the 70s, and man, you don't quite understand, the fact that is nuance here, i.e, it's not black and white. I'll take someone that is intoxicated, but overly so and they become a liability ( like being so incoherent you have to call cops to get them our of your car and the reason you are doing that is because they can't figure out where they live or where they want to go, that's the kind of drunk we are talking about ) or they look real young and super drunk, chances are they can't hold their liquor. Okay, on P0theads, remember, pot is still illegal on a federal level. Once, I had a passenger who I just figured out was dealing, and I noticed a suspicious looking van nearby ( FBI with surveillance gear, maybe? ), well, if so ( how am i to know for sure -- I don't ) that's federal level and no state pot is okay laws are going to help you there. See what i mean, there are times when you have every right to reject that ride, and you had better do it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> Uber clearly states that it will not tolerate any form of discrimination. People with medical marijuana cards have a right to use uber and have not broken any laws by smelling of marijuana or being under the influence of it denying service to them because of their medical condition is clear cut discrimination


Pot is still illegal at the federal level, and sorry, those with med marijuana cards therefore have no such right and rejecting potential rides with contraband is NOT discrimination. If you fail a piss test, do you think your employer does not have the right to fire you just because you have a med marijuana card ? ( they do , especially if you drive for living --- they are not looking at this like prescription drugs, I'm pretty sure about that, though not 100% sure ).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I'll come visit you in the pokey.


you got that right. hey, cops can do whatever they want, and they probably will, 'cuase they are thinking they'll throw the book at everyone, and let the courts sort it out. and now you're being dragged through the courts.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Quite the beautiful flower you have there. I realize CO is different from every other State but still believe it's a no no to carry what you can't immediately chew and swallow if necessary. And not sure how Uber would react with you getting tipped out with nugs. Might be best to keep things under wraps (prob too late for that) and keeping the tips received in a smaller jar.





Bobby Loblaw said:


> Some on this thread need a reality check.
> Allow me to boil it down for you;
> 
> *A 1 STAR RATING OR YOUR LIFE?*





Oscar Levant said:


> Oh puhleez, look, I've been doing this since the 70s, and man, you don't quite understand, the fact that is nuance here, i.e, it's not black and white. I'll take someone that is intoxicated, but overly so and they become a liability ( like being so incoherent you have to call cops to get them our of your car and the reason you are doing that is because they can't figure out where they live or where they want to go, that's the kind of drunk we are talking about ) or they look real young and super drunk, chances are they can't hold their liquor. Okay, on P0theads, remember, pot is still illegal on a federal level. Once, I had a passenger who I just figured out was dealing, and I noticed a suspicious looking van nearby ( FBI with surveillance gear, maybe? ), well, if so ( how am i to know for sure -- I don't ) that's federal level and no state pot is okay laws are going to help you there. See what i mean, there are times when you have every right to reject that ride, and you had better do it.


Man laying it on a little thick aren't we. I think it may do you guys some good to smoke a little pot and relax, you all are wound up pretty tight. Refer madness is as about as relevant as Reagan's war on drugs, I wouldn't be fearing for my life

Regarding medical marijuana, Congress finally passed legislation prohibiting prosecution of medical patients.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I had a passenger who was reeking of marijuana. He got in and it overwhelmed me and I told him to get out he isn't riding with me. Took me 30 minutes to air the car out and half a can of febreeze. No way are you wrecking my ratings for the rest of the day. Not to mention the smell of marijuana makes me puke


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Pot is still illegal at the federal level, and sorry, those with med marijuana cards therefore have no such right and rejecting potential rides with contraband is NOT discrimination. If you fail a piss test, do you think your employer does not have the right to fire you just because you have a med marijuana card ? ( they do , especially if you drive for living --- they are not looking at this like prescription drugs, I'm pretty sure about that, though not 100% sure ).


this is the ignorance. you only see dopeheads. not cancer patients, or people with chronic pain who dont want to be hooked on big pharma. Im not so much pro marijuana as i am freedome of choice. in the end though it is a personal choice. your car your choice. SOME of you are talking likr somebody who reeks of pot is the same as somebody who just robbed a bank. Cant speak for any other state but in arizona a person with a medical marijuana card can posses and carry and smoke if not in a public place...not breaking the law. If you didnt pick up somebody that smelled of alchohal ...you would be 80 percent poorer on wednessday. and if you listed that as your reason for not accepting rides consistantly you would loose access to the platform. Call a spade a spade..its about personal preference, a discriminating desision...i guarantee if you watched a loved one in chronic pain and adicted to opiates..living like a drooling zombie, and then got them back becuase of marijuana you would change your tune real fast.


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

I would rather have them high on marijiana, x, benzos or opiates instead of meth!


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> Some on this thread need a reality check.
> Allow me to boil it down for you;
> 
> *A 1 STAR RATING OR YOUR LIFE?*


come on bobby...id be more afraid of my cheetos stash under my seat going missing than having my throat slit by some pot smoker. Pack something, then you wont have to fear anyone. Its your right as an american.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> First Post on UberPeople.net
> 
> I had my first situation where the passenger I picked up smelled horribly of marijuana. Upon greeting and acknowledging his desired route, I observed slurring of the speech, bloodshot eyes and overall disheveled appearance.
> 
> ...


Yes.. I quietly called Law Enforcement and they pulled me over and arrested the punk. (It was not Marijuana he was on.) If a pax is stoned on pot, put some Pink Floyd on, and you will be fine.He/She won't even know how long/short the ride was. 
Seriously they are much more less likely to hurt you as long as that is ALL they are on.

But if you want to cancel, just cancel and be truthful to them. Email Uber to CYA, and keep copies of their acknowledgement.

The bottom line is that you are driving YOUR car and YOU decide who gets in. If you don't feel right about them, then do not take them. Believe me that they would cancel in a second if they didn't like you.

I wonder.. can he still Uber??

RC


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> come on bobby...id be more afraid of my cheetos stash under my seat going missing than having my throat slit by some pot smoker. Pack something, then you wont have to fear anyone. Its your right as an american.


But against Uber policy.. definitely a debatable topic and a personal decision.

RC


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You can refuse to pick anyone up, but to answer the original question, you cannot make them walk. They'll just call some other driver that's not wrapped quite as tight. 
Everyone that wants a ride with me can have a ride as long as they behave. Give me trouble during the ride I will handle it, but I judge no one - that's above my pay grade. You smell like pot - well, that might cost me a water bottle and no tip, but it's not going to cost me a fare. I do this for money, not to crusade against weed. Smelling like pot is not a crime, and I don't think you're a criminal for smoking a weed nature gave us in natural form. Sit down and behave and we're all going to be happy for the duration of this trip. 

Drunks are very different. They're like children in many ways. I've had success with toddlers by giving them a choice. "You can carry your truck up to your room, or you can roll it up to your room" They roll it up every time. It was THEIR choice and they like having a choice.

A drunk testing the limits of my patience will be given a choice as well: "We can go to your destination or MY destination. My destination is the police department. Up to you brother, what's it gonna be? You want to talk to a uniform for a few hours or do you want to go to bed?" Suddenly he wants to be my bestest friend, doesn't he?

You have to be in charge. Holding the steering wheel is not enough to maintain discipline and order in the back seat with some people. You don't have to be a dick about it, you just have to maintain your authority and don't give it away for the low low price of a ride share. 

I like pot heads, they're not wrapped too tight.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I know this happens out there... I picked up a PAX (guy traveling with a backpack on... on a big deal) asked me if we could make a quick stop at his place before taking him to work. I was like sure. Now I am ex military (/security detail) and I can tell when things aren't in place. First he couldn't find out which row-house was his. Said " I always go in the back door". Then we found the place he took about 20minutes. I wanted to end the trip, but I didn't want him to give me a 1 star for leaving him there. When he came out dressed in the same clothes (nothing really changed) then told me the next location, which was no where close to his so called "place of work". Things just didn't seem right. I think he was using Uber to drive him to different locations to sell weed. Which I know drug dealers are doing.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> come on bobby...id be more afraid of my cheetos stash under my seat going missing than having my throat slit by some pot smoker. Pack something, then you wont have to fear anyone. Its your right as an american.


In *CANADA*, for the most part, we don't "*pack*" anything as that would be a *crime*. Countries that do allow for such *behaviour* usually have *statistically* higher *extreme* random acts of *violence*.
However if you were referring to, say a *pepper spray* or something similar, I'm in total *agreement*.
As to that *throat-slitting pot smoker* with the ravenous case of cheetos munchies, I'd be more worried about them endlessly hounding me for just a couple, whining, begging, and just an endless proclamation of their *life & death* need for some of *my *cheetos. I wouldn't be able to cope with that so *I'd have to* spray them.

p.s. - A single Cheeto described as being in the shape of Michael Jackson doing the *Moonwalk Dance* sold for $35.18 on eBay in the summer of 2009.


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

Thumbs up or thumbs down should be the new rating system!


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Sheet. In Toronto, more than 60% of my riders reek of weed. Sometimes, they're smoking one on the curb as I'm pulling up to get them. 

The 2 countries I've been to on Earth that will see a person facing hard time for smoking a joint in public are the USA and Cuba....and I've been to dozens of countries


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Being Colorado, where we started the legalization process, I've taken it this way. I don't allow open containers of booze or open pot in the car, if the passenger gets in smelling of it, I'll put the window down, and I rely on Febreeze. Having taken many round trip to dispensaries and back, and a fair number of people ask to stop at the liquor store on the way home. I handle both the same way, One warning and they receive it when they get in with the product:

"I don't mean to be a jerk, but this is how it works, as long as you don't open the bottle (or bag) while we are driving, it's all cool. If you open the bottle, or the bag, even for a peek (pot purchased from a dispensary is generally in a sealed baggie inside a paper bag), the ride is over, I'll pull to the side, end the trip, and ask you to get out. If you have a problem with that, please say so now and we can end the trip here and you can request a new car. Please understand, this is my personal vehicle, it doesn't belong to Uber or anyone else, I'm responsible for it."

In 4 months, I've only had one person balk at this, and they were part of a group of 4, the other 3 in the group were cool with it, and told their friend to keep his trap shut.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

What


SafeT said:


> If a rider is under the influence of anything one could argue that he is being responsible by calling for a ride. I would not cancel unless he looked like a drug dealer.


What does a drug dealer "look" like?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> What does a drug dealer "look" like?


----------



## chels (May 30, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> grayspinner brings up a great point.....if you dress the part of Uber then you are more believable. I like to wear a comfortable pair of cargo pants and a polo. I even made up an "Uber ID" badge that looks all official and I wear it around my neck. This way if a passenger has drugs on them I have a better chance of convincing the police. This is why I believe it's important to badge your vehicle with Uber decals. I have a nice neon blue Uber sign in my front windshield. You have to do what you have to do to protect yourself. Above all, when you arrive to pick up pax you have to do a quick mental assessment of who your picking up.....it's your right to decline the rides.


Where'd you get the Uber sign and how'd you make the badge? I'd like to do the same☺


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't even remember what weed smells like. It's been 30+ years since I've smelled it. I drive mostly on Friday and Saturday nights and this is the crowd I ride share to. I really didn't worry about it until I was cleaning my car the morning after and discovered a partial joint on my carpet. It probably came off of their shoe that was stuck after putting it out. I wondered at the time if I was pulled over and nobody is in my vehicle and a cop saw this, would I be held accountable? I think I would be. I know we don't have the same protections as a taxi service. There are so many unknown scenarios that I hope as I learn of them it doesn't cost me a conviction.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I never said I was afraid. So much of your argument is not fact and based on your own assumptions. I hope it really made you feel good to type it. Just because you don't put your joints out by stepping on them and you save it and don't throw it away you assume everybody does the same.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I'd much rather drive someone who is really high (on weed) than someone who is really drunk.


By far. And a lot of laughing. I ve been there


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> Uber clearly states that it will not tolerate any form of discrimination. People with medical marijuana cards have a right to use uber and have not broken any laws by smelling of marijuana or being under the influence of it denying service to them because of their medical condition is clear cut discrimination


Then all drivers would have to accept 100% of all rides.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Demon said:


> Then all drivers would have to accept 100% of all rides.


you have a point, i just wanted to say not all potheads are criminal minded in arizona...its weed not meth.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Maderacopy said:


> I never said I was afraid. So much of your argument is not fact and based on your own assumptions. I hope it really made you feel good to type it. Just because you don't put your joints out by stepping on them and you save it and don't throw it away you assume everybody does the same.


How many people do you know who step on half of a ten dollar bill and leave it on the sidewalk?


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> How many people do you know who step on half of a ten dollar bill and leave it on the sidewalk?


More assumptions? Now you assume it was half of a joint and it cost $10.00 for the full size joint. You really make me laugh. You are pretty good. You can get partial details and fill in your own conclusion.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> First you need to be pulled over. The pax needs to have something on them and somehow what they have needs to be considered in your possession. If those three criteria occurs you're toast. I see the odds of that ever happening are slim to none, although I never bet.


When pulled over for a minor traffic violation, your pax could jam his contraban into the seat back pocket. Then what?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Wdsniderman said:


> When pulled over for a minor traffic violation, your pax could jam his contraban into the seat back pocket. Then what?


Then you need a good lawyer. I think I mentioned that possible scenario earlier or in another thread. I see that happen when friend's get pulled over all the time on Cops, they would definitely do that to some poor Super driver.


----------



## Alex Scott (Dec 19, 2015)

If you have this happen try asking them for their medical marijuana card/are you carrying any marijuana. 

This is a situation where you will thank yourself for not beginning the trip!

Try to be polite, the worst case scenario is the customer reacts emotionally, at that point you the driver are again at risk. 

I have confronted passengers whom smell inappropriately. I confirm with them on my dash cam that they are not in possession of any illegal substances and I literally offer them some cologn. There is no need to punish them for making the correct choice in traveling via the public. 

The stoner clients can put you on edge, but if you have a dash cam and confront the passenger; you a safe responsible and legal operation.


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't Pax in Pot the just sit there, But it seems that every pax is and my car Smell after every ride.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

Alex Scott said:


> If you have this happen try asking them for their medical marijuana card/are you carrying any marijuana.
> 
> This is a situation where you will thank yourself for not beginning the trip!
> 
> ...


Thanks. That sounds like a good plan. Shopping for dash cam has commenced.


----------



## SanDiegoUberDriver (Jan 3, 2016)

Wdsniderman said:


> When pulled over for a minor traffic violation, your pax could jam his contraban into the seat back pocket. Then what?


One more reason to have a front/back dashcam. Simply show the cop the footage of the pax hiding their stash. They will love you for it if they want to prosecute because the pax will then have no defenses such as "he is an Uber driver, he has had dozens of people in his car, it could be anyone' - not mine."


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Perhaps some of you who are complaining about PAX smelling like pot and worrying about it, should be pissed at your politicians that have you all living in so much fear over some pot. We are taxi drivers, deal with it. PAX smell at times. It would be funny if not true that those worrying about the legal consequences about some personal use pot live in states where tobacco use is the highest. Not to mention the ease it is to buy or carry a gun. Pot smell vanishes far quicker than nicotine or even alcohol. Worse of course is the over dosed perfume or colone wearing riders. That lasts for days.

Now for you California drivers worrying about a bit of pot in your car. WTF?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

SanDiegoUberDriver said:


> One more reason to have a front/back dashcam. Simply show the cop the footage of the pax hiding their stash. They will love you for it if they want to prosecute because the pax will then have no defenses such as "he is an Uber driver, he has had dozens of people in his car, it could be anyone' - not mine."


Dude, you think Cops are going to love you for bothering them about some pot left in your car ? LOL Why do California cops want to waste their time doing that? They barely write the citations (not arrest) for up to an ounce. Much less for a joint the floor. Man. Has there been some kind of time war?. Did we go back to the 60's or something. You know if one was really worried, they would have Googled and found out what the laws are instead of sounding like some kind oF Reefer Madness adherent. You live in California not Alabama! You do know there lis liely going to be a vote next Novemeber right? If you are so worried about it, you should vote yes.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> First Post on UberPeople.net
> 
> Any recommendations.


Move to a new state!


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> grayspinner brings up a great point.....if you dress the part of Uber then you are more believable. I like to wear a comfortable pair of cargo pants and a polo. I even made up an "Uber ID" badge that looks all official and I wear it around my neck. This way if a passenger has drugs on them I have a better chance of convincing the police. This is why I believe it's important to badge your vehicle with Uber decals. I have a nice neon blue Uber sign in my front windshield. You have to do what you have to do to protect yourself. Above all, when you arrive to pick up pax you have to do a quick mental assessment of who your picking up.....it's your right to decline the rides.


Made your own Uber ID badge? Pretty sure that might get you in some hot water with Uber, at the very least trademark infringement.


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Saggy pants would be a start. Anything that looks gang banger is trouble. But I don't think many of those have credit cards and call Uber. If we turn down druggies and drunks, that would be turning down about 100% of riders after midnight.


Saggy pants are the tell tale sign of a drug dealer? #profiling #stereotype #youneedsensitivitytraining


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Gustavozambrano71 said:


> I don't Pax in Pot the just sit there, But it seems that every pax is and my car Smell after every ride.


I don't know what you just said.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

JimS said:


> I don't know what you just said.


Let me see if I can translate: "I don't mind if passengers high on pot get in my car, because they just sit there and stink my car up every ride"

Geez, don't you speak English JimS ?


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Let me see if I can translate: "I don't mind if passengers high on pot get in my car, because they just sit there and stink my car up every ride"
> 
> Geez, don't you speak English JimS ?


I'm really sorry that my auto correct feature offends you, I'm sure It must be hard with all the studies you probably have.
The Idea is I think this particular subject is silly.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry dude. But your auto correct made your sentence almost completely incoherent. DieselkW was responding to me. A moderator then edited his post before I could read what he originally posted.


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

In the spirit of Sharing the knowledge and helping each other I'm going to elaborate in My previous almost incoherent entry, (my apologies the autocorrect feature + Uber app with a ping after a long inactivity will do this to you)
The only case in which I will refuse a client on Pot, is in a case of severe Marihuana intoxication.
When monitoring for symptoms of weed use, there may be reactions of anxiety, fear or panic, especially if they are new to the drug or taking it in an unsettling location
This is how you recognize Someone that smoked a lot.

Red, bloodshot eyes
Laughter and glee when it is not warranted
Euphoria
Strongly increased appetite for snack foods or sweets
Foggy, slow memory
Artificially increased tendency to chatter or be sociable
Lowered inhibitions
Impaired judgment
Dizziness
Sedation, slow movement
Lethargy, lack of activity

However in my experience Lots of client smell like Marihuana but there is no obvious symptoms and the smell is on them, so after they leave the car Opening the windows until the next client usually get rid of the smell.

Now comparing a Client High and Drunk, I would defetlly go for the high one.
Marihuana may help with motion sickness, have the Pax relax with distort perception of time, so they are less likely to complain that you took a longer time, they might be unusually talkative (depending on the client this can be a drag)
A lot of times they are in the Uber because they might be impair to drive themselves. 
Compare to a drunk Client.
Dizziness, slurred speech, impaired judgment, unbalanced, slowed motor skills, easy temper, if they drink enough they'll puke.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Very informative. I'm so dumb about pot (it's still illegal in Georgia). Don't know if I've carried anyone high or not. But so far the drunks haven't been too bad...


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

In LA Medical Marihuana is legal so I would deftly check local driving laws in this regard, as far as behavior issues I don't worry about High clients.


----------



## DavieJUber (Jan 4, 2016)

SafeT said:


> If a rider is under the influence of anything one could argue that he is being responsible by calling for a ride. I would not cancel unless he looked like a drug dealer.


And what does that person look like?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Vegas has zero tolerance. I would check the laws for a taxi and see, since independent contractors using their own car have different laws on the books since they are not taxis and limos, if they will impound your car and possible arrest.


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've uber end countless pot smelling riders.


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ubered, not uber end.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Cyber lawyers are amazing. This thread has been entertaining. All the breakdown into hypotheticals and such.
For the record 1) it still is in no way legal in Florida, this ain't LA. 2) seems baggy as south pants is still in style with even some white people in FL, but do not ask me why. We may be culturally behind the times. 3) drug dealers look just like you and me!!! It's not a tv stereotype.

Omg this thread was funny!


----------



## Teri Lynn (Feb 16, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> You can decline any rider that you want before you start the trip.
> 
> After you start a trip, you can only end them early, not cancel.
> 
> ...


 I'm in youth part 3 (68) and being blond hair and blue eyed and very polite, still get away with it. Go figure.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we get into this business so we could help reduce the incidence of impaired drivers on the road? If you don't want to ferry potheads then we have to assume you don't want to ferry drunks either. And if that's the case, you're in the wrong business altogether. If I may be so bold, methinks an attitude recalibration on your part would be of great advantage to your driving career.


You may have but 99% of drivers are just trying to make money. Yes, it may not be possible in many markets to do that without carrying drunks, but that doesn't mean they are obligated to, which is what you seem to be implying.

I also think calling an Uber because you've had a few drinks and shouldn't be driving is one thing, but I believe some riders are using it as an excuse to get falling over, obnoxiously behaving, vomiting drunk on a regular basis. Uber may mean they are not driving drunk, which is great for other drivers, but I'm not sure it's better for those particular riders' livers, and I don't think WE are responsible for getting them home no matter the cost to ourselves.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That's an excellent point. On the other hand, if the pax has a munchie attack and cotton mouth, there goes a month's worth of mints, gum, and bottled water.


Mints and water? At these rates? Surely you jest.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You may have but 99% of drivers are just trying to make money. Yes, it may not be possible in many markets to do that without carrying drunks, but that doesn't mean they are obligated to, which is what you seem to be implying.
> 
> I also think calling an Uber because you've had a few drinks and shouldn't be driving is one thing, but I believe some riders are using it as an excuse to get falling over, obnoxiously behaving, vomiting drunk on a regular basis. Uber may mean they are not driving drunk, which is great for other drivers, but I'm not sure it's better for those particular riders' livers, and I don't think WE are responsible for getting them home no matter the cost to ourselves.


You make an excellent point...as always.


----------

